# Congress Locations



## Lewella

I received this from Tracey Slagle earlier today! Anyone who would like to see Congress moved to the newly expanded AIR CONDITIONED Lancaster Events Center in Lincoln, NE let your Area Directors know! You don't get any more Central in the US than Lincoln! (The geographical center of the lower 48 is just outside of Lincoln in a corn field). The Events center is very willing to work with us and really wants a show to host the Congress.

If anyone wants to see the new facility layout email Tracey - she has a PDF file she can send you!

"The center will be done by June 1, 2008 and ready for a congress show in 2008 and they have the dates tentatively reserved.

In Pavillion I there can be a warm up arena and have 250 stalls. In Pavillion II there are approx. 400 stalls and Pavillion III there are 400 stall and if we want a warm up arena then there would be approx. 200 stalls.

I sure hope you all pass the word to other exhibitors that have been here to write a letter of support to me or a director. If you have any questions please contact me. Tracey Slagle"

Tracey's email is [email protected]


----------



## disneyhorse

oooohhh Thank you Lewella!!! I will be e-mailing her for sure. I would like my first Congress to be more attainable... as I am on the west coast...

Andrea


----------



## Leeana

I just mapquested it that its only 12 hours from here. Gordyville was like 6 hours or so. Im not complaining, 12 hours is not going to keep me from not attending congress.

Personally, i like the gordyville set up. Does this show location have a website?

Since its a brand new facility and just built (or going to be finished/built), will the prices of Congress such as stalls/entry fees ext go up?

Ooops just seen Tracys email. Will email her for show grounds layout


----------



## disneyhorse

Leeana... what's an extra SIX hours???

MapQuest says Gordyville is TWENTY-NINE hours away from me!!! There and back, that's a LONG way for my poor ponies to haul. I WISH it was twelve hours away!

On the other hand, Lincoln NE is only TWENTY-ONE hours away. Sounds better to me.

Lincoln is the same "distance" as NATIONALS so that would make having ponies or minis about the same, rather than only being fair to the pony people on the east coast side of the country. That's honestly one reason I stuck with the minis, it wasn't "Well the old pony people don't want to be fair, and we have to have it that way for them or they won't come."

Nationals for AMHR always seemed in the best interest for EVERYONE.

Andrea


----------



## Leeana

Disney i was by NO means complaining, just trying to make a point that i will attend no matter what the drive and i dont think 12 hours is bad at all, just stating how far it is for us Ohio people


----------



## Sanny

I've been to shows at both locations and IMO Lincoln is about 100X nicer than Gordyville and plus all summer/fall I kept hearing about all the horses that got sick after being at the Gordyville facility. (a couple of mine included) but never heard that problem about Lincoln. For us the distance to either isn't much different but I'd definitely prefer to go to Lincoln. Next year I hope to attend Congress and my vote is for Lincoln as the location.


----------



## ctinsley

This sounds like a perfect place for congress. We went to the ST. Louis congress, but never Gordyville. It will be a little farther for us but sounds like a great set up.


----------



## kaykay

Last I heard they were also still looking at the new facility in Indy. The pictures I saw of Indy were beautiful. I would think a firm decision would have to be made soon? Its getting awfully late when you consider what it takes to move a show to a new facility.

Horses getting sick had nothing to do with Gordyville. That virus was everywhere before congress. Gordyville did bleach the arena etc when they heard there was a virus going around. I really dont know what more they could have done. I know in Ohio every single show I went to were sick coughing horses. Also I have a friend whose horse came back sick after amhr nationals. Whenever you get a lot of horses together this is going to happen unfortunately.


----------



## Ashley

I guess for me it wouldnt really matter. I would love to go, but it isnt in my cards to do so..........but with any luck my horse will still make it.


----------



## Belinda

Hi,

I would first like to say that I hope someday we can find a place to hold Congress that would make all concerned happy



: But that will more than likely never happen in my life time




:

As for Lincoln I have heard good things ,



: and then I have also heard how Dirty it was , There is a lot more that goes into selecting a show site besides being Centrally located



: A big one is COST !! We saved right at $15,000 on the facility at Gordyville from the facility at St.Louis. And for a show that has not made money in a long time that is something that must be considered. I think one of our big problems with Congress as to it's revenue is that Shetlands tend to be more Specialized in what they do. For example : Joe Blow takes Fred the Mini to Nationals , He shows him in Halter, Country Pleasure Driving , Roadster, Liberty , Obstacle driving, Obstacle Halter, Jumping, Hunter, Showmanship, Youth classes in all these divisions.. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Believe me it does happen and more than just one .. Now you take Joe Blow takes Annie the Shetland to Congress , She shows Halter and maybe ONE driving class , and the stakes Maybe,, If she is a Road Pony that is all she does, So therefore we have a show with a lot less class entries than a Mini show with the same number of horses... And all those extra classes that people enter is where our revenue comes from to pay for the show..



:



:

I do believe Dennis gave the job of looking into a new facility to Bud and a couple of more board members, Tere Haute ,In and one other but it was not Lincoln that I remember.

As Chair of the Classic Committee and a Board member I would like for you to write or email me if you have some idea's or the name of a Facility that you think might work so that we can put the proper people looking into them, so that they will know all the info to bring back to the board. I am always open to suggestions and welcome any and all that you have to give..



:



:

We also have to remember that the Modern Committee might would like some suggestions also as they are half the Congress also.. And not to forget the Show Pony Committee , so really this involves more than just a Few folks,

Belinda Bagby

Chair Classic Committee

Area V Director


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I would LOVE for it to be in NE as that is a bit closer for us but life doesnt go according to Lisa very often



:



:

I am hoping to attend Congress this year but I will say with both Congress and Nationals being so far away it does make many have to choose one or the other It would be interesting to see if moving it more central would increase attendence and the profit of the show. But I can see how that would be a gamble as well.

We have a facility here in ID that is doing its best to become a national level facility with over 500 stalls (more can be put up) a jumper and CC course, indoor and outdoor arenas indoor washracks ect but.. ya i know who on earth from the East coast would want to come to ID LOL

I am guessing this will be something discussed at convention? But then againI have never been so who knows what everyone discusses I am just glad to be going


----------



## kaykay

Rotating is almost impossible. Remember the time of congress is also the time other breeds have their big shows so to get the same dates and rotate just becomes a nightmare. Alot of facilities have to be booked years ahead. We are just lucky that the two being looked at now are new so the dates arent all booked yet. But I did hear indy was booking quickly.


----------



## txminipinto

Belinda's right. We're not going to find ONE facility that's going to make EVERYONE happy. And she's right when comparing the minis to the shetlands. Currently, ALL of the minis on my string (all client horses) are All Around horses. They compete in EVERYTHING. My shetlands do halter and maybe Liberty if I feel like it. I will say that in St. Louis there were a lot more youth so those youth classes were extremely full with horses competing in multiple classes each.

Making the Congress profitable is going to take more exhibitors exhibiting at it(and entering performance classes). And that's going to take increasing our membership with SHETLAND owners. I'd really like to see the registry spend more time and money advertising the SHETLAND than the mini. Everyone and their brother knows what a mini is and does, but so many people are still in the dark about our AMERICAN shetland.

My vote is Lincoln. I've heard good things about the facility and it's centrally located. And yes, being central isn't the only concern we have but it will attract a more variety of exibitors from the US. If we're already losing money on it, then move it to attract MORE people (especially people with KIDS). It sounds as if we're going to lose cash on it anyway, lets cut our losses and encourage others to make the trip by meeting them halfway.

Ok, off my soap box.



:


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

The move to Nebraska wouldn't work for us since we do the AMHR Nationals also with 6 horses and only two horses for Congress, too much of a long distance haul with doing the Ohio World Show at the mid to end of July and then the trip of roughly 20 hours to each Congress and Nationals and for the amount of days being away from work and the farm, one of the big trips would have to be dropped since we show both of the equine.

See what comes out of the decision about Congress first before we make our decision of our shows to attend in 2008.


----------



## Ashley

Why not combind nationals and congress?



: :new_shocked:


----------



## Lmequine

I have shown at the Lancaster Events Center for three years in a row now. IMO it is the nicest facility that I went to this year. As a person that stays in their trailer at Congress in Gordyville and has to use the "facilites" I can tell you that the showers are not very good and neither are the restrooms, they are hot and they are dirty and at least on our side of the barn, two of the toliets were continously overflowing. The Events Center has very nice large extremely clean restrooms and a totally seperate shower facility with locker room, changing area and it is all air conditioned. It also has a very good concession stand and the grounds are close to a lot of hotels and eating places. Lots of parking, lots of RV hook-ups but they do not allow plugging in to the barn like Gordyville (which is the only place I go that allows that anyway). The warm-up arena is larger and safer than the one at Gordyville. I cannot remember if they have hot water in the wash racks or not. I normally show up there in July so I use cold water. That I can remember, there are two washracks on the side of the barn where I normally stall and there are three to four faucets on each side so 12 to 16 ponies can be washed at one time. There may be more washracks on the other side of the warm-up arena but I have not looked over there before. The main show arena is air conditioned and is large...the road ponies can really show their stuff in the ring. If I am remembering correctly the stalls are the same ones that Gordyville uses. There is concrete around the outer edges of the stalls and I THINK that the actual alleyways are packed clay. I remember washing white ponies and not worrying about their legs getting dirty on the way back to the stall but I remember painting hooves at the end of my stall area.

I did look at a cost sheet on the place earlier this year and the arena and stall rental was cheaper than most all of the arenas in Texas. I attend multiple judged (three to four judges) shows that are ran by clubs in the area and I know that they are breaking even on cost and their shows are not as large as say our Daffodil Dandy Show down here in Texas. I know that mainly it will come down to cost and available dates but I would really love to spend a week at a show where I was not pouring sweat when I got out of the shower and/or cleaning out a dirty shower before I can use it. As far as being dirty, I would have no idea how that rumor would have got started. The Events Center, dirt and dust-wise is certainly no different than where I am stalled in the back barn at Gordyville. The stall curtains we took down at Gordyville were dirtier than from St Louis year before. I have several new clients that attended Congress this year and they were all really disappointed in the motels in Rantoul (AC went out, could not get clean towels, etc) and lack of anything but fast food places to eat, especially if it was after 10 at night (these people have small children and did not want to eat at a bar in Gifford) and lack of electrical outlets in the back barn. I had 18 ponies at Congress that were entered in 52 classes so we were busy all week and having a fan and an air conditioned place to cool off would have been very nice.

I hope that whoever is responsible for the Lancaster Events Center will send a cost sheet and a presentation for Convention or prior to Convention for the committees to look over. I know that a decision will have to be made very soon. I also think that in order for Congress to grow we will have to move to a facility that offers more stalls and better amenities than Gordyville. I have shown for 15 years at Gordyville (not just Sheltand but National Snaffle Bit Assc and AQHA) so I am not against the place, I just think if the ASPC National show is to grow and bring in and keep new exhibitors we need to be at a nicer facility.


----------



## dmk

Hello

I agree with Leah that the location in Lincoln is NOT dirty and don't know where that comes from. I was also stalled in the back barn at Gordyville and that was definitely dirty. (I must say that I feel the facility at St. Louis was the dirtiest I have EVER seen and I absolutely despised that location. :no: )

In Gordyville we nearly always have problems with the electricity. This year I didn't notice all the electric going out in the back, but probably in the past it went out BECAUSE all the trailers are allowed to plug into the barn or at least that is part of the reason. The RV park at Lincoln is nice and they have someone that lives on sight or at least they did. Plus the trailers plugging into the barn might be nice for the people staying there, but it definitely is NOT nice for those of us who don't stay in trailers. There is many times a big mess around the barn and hard to get into and out of sometimes. Plus there is not a lot of room to drive through and the parking there leaves MUCH to be desired and the area around the trailers is often wet and littered with junk and tents. 

In Lincoln the parking lot is nice and it is an actual parking LOT. There are many restaurants and hotels to choose from.



: Not only that, it is MUCH more centrally located. The complaints about Congress not making money are *one very good * reason to consider making the move to a more centrally located facility. Obviously some type of change needs to happen to bring this event into the black financially I think that is VERY possible. The pony contingent from Area V has increased over the past few years. I think you would have even MORE ponies from our Area as well as farther west if the location moved. I brought 4 ponies from Texas and entered them in approx. 30 classes. I have been told that many people in & around the area of Illinois/Indiana have said they will NOT move. I think you will see growth if it DOES move - just maybe from a different direction. Don't get me wrong, I hope everyone comes to Congress, but obviously SOMEONE is going to have to drive a good ways to get there. So why should THAT be the reason NOT to move????



:

The wash racks at Lincoln are nice, the concession stand is really great. It is actually one of the nicest facilities I have shown in out of our area. I don't know about the cost, but I have heard it is very affordable considering the facilities. It is at least worth looking into and I feel the board (and especially the individual directors) would be remiss in their duties if they overlook this opportunity - especially in light of the fact so many of members seem to WANT this facility to be considered.


----------



## dmk

And one other thing I wanted to add - I feel you are going to see many more ponies - classic at least - that are going to be all around ponies. Versatility is one thing we love about them and I believe the one big attraction to shetlands is their versatility. People want to be able to do more than one class with a pony. That is the criteria for getting on my trailer . . . the ones that do the most get first choice to get on the trailer. I am not going to haul ponies or minis at these prices all over the country for one halter class.

I think you are going to see this more and more and IF you truly want the Congress to grow that opportunity will be there for the exhibitors. That is where your numbers are going to come in. How much more money is a pony going to bring to the show if it goes into 5 or 6 classes as opposed to one? The versatile pony is the pony you want to cultivate for the shows if you want to make a profit. Otherwise you can't put enough stalls in the barn to make the kind of money you need.


----------



## Lewella

This isn't a new facility but a PUBLICALLY OWNED facility that is expanding (via funds raised by a local bond) to attract shows like the Congress. Our dates are available and from what I understand they have us penciled in and are willing to just about bend over backwards to make it an affordable proposition for the ASPC to move Congress there.

Area VI and the Great Plains Small Equine Assn - both small clubs - have used the Lincoln facility for years to host PROFITABLE shows! In 2006 when our Area VI National Show (hosted by the GPSEA club) went late on Sunday the facility let the club rent the barn we were using for just $100 until noon then next day. The GPSEA club split this between the bunch of us that were laying over until Monday and we paid a whole whopping $1.50 per pony for the extra nights stall. How many facilities are going to work with you that way? I'd wager not many!

There are EIGHT washracks per barn and each washrack holds two ponies very easily so SIXTEEN people can be washing their ponies at the same time in EACH barn.

The facility is AIR CONDITIONED! The main arena is completely air conditioned as are the restrooms, locker room, show office and concessions. Part of the expansion plans included making some changes to the already excellent concessions and adding bath and shower facilities for the RV area. Another plus to the RV area - water hook ups!

Oh, and electricity in the barn - there is a drop down plug in for every block of four stalls. We've never had any issues with power no matter how much stuff is plugged in!

As many of you know I'm a barn camper and usually rent an extra stall at most shows and stay in the barn. I've slept in stalls at Gordyville and Lincoln. I'll take Lincoln any day of the week! It is not even half as dusty as Gordyville. The parking lot is paved so no dust blowing in from outside like Gordyville either.

My guess is the detractors that say the facility is "dirty" probably haven't shown there in many years. When this facility was first built they did have some problems with the arena base but when it proved ot be a problem they removed everything and started over from scratch. As Leah said the aisles are a nice packed clay and the area around the exterior walls is a nice wide concrete aisle.

Another big plus to Lincoln - this is a facility that attracts SPECTATORS!

And it is big enough that Congress will be able to grow for many years ahead with no worries about space!!


----------



## disneyhorse

Thanks for the good post(s) DMK. I also think the ponies are going to be growing (I think they ARE growing) in popularity. The minis have grown and improved so fast in the decade I'd shown them, and I think other people, like me, will "graduate" to the ponies as they get more skill from the minis. You just can't go back to driving minis after driving a nice Classic (and ESPECIALLY after driving a Modern!), they seem so tiny and silly.

The ponies will grow as people double register those minis, as another venue to show them. People with AMHA/AMHR registered horses already show in both registries, so it's not hard to see them showing their ASPC/AMHR horses in both registries, too. Particularly if they have a taller one that might not measure in AMHR, they will still be able to get a nice show record on it for breeding, promoting, or resell value.

The minis have grown so popular and the Nationals so large, it only makes sense the ponies will follow suit.

BUT not everyone is in Ohio/Illinois with the ponies any more. People ALL over the country are in love with the Shetland and want to enjoy and promote them. It's an AMERICAN shetland, not a MIDWEST shetland, after all. I really would love to see a centrally located Congress, no matter which of the central states it would be in. And a NATIONAL level facility with air conditioning and clean safe stalls.

Andrea


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

disneyhorse said:


> other people, like me, will "graduate" to the ponies as they get more skill from the minis. You just can't go back to driving minis after driving a nice Classic (and ESPECIALLY after driving a Modern!), they seem so tiny and silly.
> 
> The ponies will grow as people double register those minis, as another venue to show them. People with Andrea



Well let me be the first to respectfully say OUCH that was pretty harsh. I have to say while this is a bit off topic I dont really find that people use the minis to get enough skill to move on to ponies or as a stepping stone. Having talked to several pony people now since we are learning and looking I can tell you I have found ponies no different then any other horses some owners are very knowledgeable some not so much

Have to also add that really I am not sure there is a huge difference in driving a nice 37 in mini which would be a 39-40 in pony and a 40-43 in pony. Sure there are some minis that are more amazing then many a pony and vice versa.

I am sure plenty of people drive both and enjoy doing so or they wouldnt own, drive and show both

Of course there are differences in driving a mini and a modern just as there are differences driving a draft or breed show or a ADS show.. one doesnt mean you have more knowledge then the other or that you are using it to get to another breed it just means you enjoy what you chose and many choose several different disciplines.

I do think that yes of course the Moderns are a whole different ballgame however saying they make minis feel silly is no different then a saddlebred person saying you are using your ponies to gain skill and move up to Saddlebreds. Bottom line is people have what they have cause that is what they want not cause they are looking to graduate up to another breed (JMO)Everyone has there own reasons and likes for the breeds they choose to be involved in.

While I am sure you didnt mean it like that I just think it can be rather insulting to assume that those who have minis are really only trying to "learn enough" to be able to own a pony when we all know in reality they are one and the same with the only difference being size , classic- foundation - mini... all started from the same thing


----------



## kaykay

I always laugh when people say to me "oh your getting into ponies" umm we bought our first pony years and years ago. She was bought the same month we started in miniatures. Our very first show we showed pony and mini. I just think its just now that SOME people started noticing other people that own shetlands. Hope that makes sense.

But I am happy to see more people interested in the Shetlands :aktion033:

I have always loved both the shetlands and miniatures

And I agree with everything lisa said above




:


----------



## Lewella

I talked this morning to one of our Area VI Club members who spoke last week with the management at the Lancaster Event Center.

The barn floors are now CONCRETE except in the area where the removable Warm Up Arena is in the center of the barn.

Now NO ONE can argue that this facility is dirty! It is now concrete inside and has always had paved parking lots!

Current target date for completion of the expansion is beginning of June 2008.

_*Please everyone who would like to see the Congress moved to Lincoln contact your director and send Tracey Slagle a letter too.*_ There are some of the board who are trying to do everything they can to block any possibility of moving to this newly expanded, AIR CONDITIONED, centrally located, AFFORDABLE facilty!


----------



## Belinda

Lewella,

I am *NOT* aware of anyone on the board trying to block anything ??? We are looking at any possibility .. I did write Tracey and ask for the info she had ,as you suggested ,, but never have received a reply ??

Actually it is the same distance for me to travel to NE. as it is for me to go to Gordyville, so makes no never mind as to the amount miles !!

My main concern as a board member is the cost $$$ bottom line.. And there are people on the East coast that would like to see it go more their way, people in Texas would like to see it , their way, people on the West coast their way..



:



: So not sure how to please everyone ?? I would just like to see it break even as to the cost..


----------



## kaykay

theres just no way you can make everyone happy no matter where it is. I do agree that we need something better then Gordyville as we are about to bulge out of that facility and a/c would be nice



I really think until Congress gets a perm home it will be hard to grow this show bigger.

Belinda will the final decision be made at Convention?


----------



## Lewella

If our small local clubs can make money hosting shows at the Lancaster Events Center I can see no reason why the Congress could not!

Plus like Kaykay pointed out - the Congress needs a permenant home where it has room to grow. There aren't a whole lot of facilities out there that can give us years to grow like the Lancaster Events Center can.

Belinda, if you haven't heard back from Tracey drop Judy Gottlob or Elli Verba an email. Elli is President of the Great Plains Club and should also have cost info.


----------



## Leeana

Belinda,

Do you happen to have a rough estimate of when the final decision is going to be made as to where it will be held, will the exact dates be set at that time to?

I personally didnt have to many complaints about Gordyville, i can live with the little things and personally if its decided to host it there for a while longer i can live with that. But i completely understand why it should be moved.

I seen the layout for Lancaster, Congress (to me) will be Congress no matter where it is held at.

I would just like to know the where/when :saludando:


----------



## SweetOpal

Honestly, I could care less where it is held, my only thing I would enjoy is AIR CONDITIONING!!!! And enough room down the isle to atleast walk comfortably through, or how about be able to get a cart through!

Jennifer


----------



## Lewella

Ask Sanny how well a cart fits through the aisles at Lancaster! :bgrin


----------



## Belinda

Hey

Just had a call and was told that the Dates for Congress have been reserved in Springfield Ohio,, Who knows anything about this one????? :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

At this rate I will not know where to go ???? I am not sure we will have enough judges to go to all these places...  

Sorry I just find this :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :new_rofl:


----------



## kaykay

Belinda

I have heard great things about this facility. It is fairly new and i believe air conditioned. this is where the amha show is held i think? Let me see if i can find a link to it


----------



## Belinda

Hi Kay

Yes Springfield is the same place that A Regional's is held... Sorry about laughing so hard , but this Congress location is just getting out of hand !! I never knew that so many people would just go out and have a facilty hold dates on just the hope of a show going to that location.. I have heard of several other locations now that also are being looked at by other members.. It just sounds like instead of Where's Waldo .. """ WHERES'S CONGRESS""



:



: Got to find some humor somewhere



:



:

And to answer your question earlier Kay , yes I am sure that we will make some decision at the board meeting in New York as to where Congress will be held..


----------



## kaykay

well sometimes ya just gotta laugh





I posted before that I was told it was narrowed down to spfld ohio and indianna but who knows. Guess none of us will know until convention



:

heres the ohio facility in case anyone wants to look (*this facility doesnt look any bigger then gordyville? or is it just me?)

www.championscenter.net


----------



## Leeana

Well i guess its good to keep options open right?? :lol:

:bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Lisa Strass

SweetOpal said:


> Honestly, I could care less where it is held, my only thing I would enjoy is AIR CONDITIONING!!!!
> 
> Jennifer



Same here. My new bare minimum standard is air conditioned bathrooms!


----------



## foxlanefarm

I know the Nationals are unweldy in their lenght now, but I would like to see the Congress and Nationals combined also.

I have both Miniatures and Shetlands and have to pick which one to go to due to considerations such as time, cost and our willingness to make Two long trips! :no:


----------



## ownedbyapony

No matter what the location, I will still be a die-hard Congress exhibitor but.... I will certainly have to look at the logistics of taking as many horses as we have in the past. The past few years we have taken in excess of 20 head and have taken 2 rigs loaded with ponies and equipment. If the push to move the show to Lincoln is made, that will add almost 700 miles and 11 hours to my trip. Another point to consider is the dates of the World show and their close proximity to the Congress. The World show ends on Saturday, we return home on Sunday and have left for Congress on Tuesday. With the extra miles added on and the need for more rest I will have to leave for Congress on Monday at the latest. Sure doesn't leave much room for error (tired ponies, tired truck etc...). I hope they come up with something workable.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

BWMinis said:


> Well, I know I am the little kid on the block but I have just bought 2 ponies and was looking forward to going to Congress. Ohio is a good drive but the other location just will not be attainable for me with AMHR Nationals so close. I know what you all are saying about the new possible facility but on a selfish note I hope we do not move Congress. If Congress does move I guess I will be selling my ponies :no: There are very few shows around here ( NC ) that has any pony classes without driving a ways. With gas prices on the rise it is taking a toll on showing funds. Just hought I would throw my 2 cents in !!
> 
> Alison


Welcome to the world of those on the West Coast LOL

Well I am by no means a big pony person lol I am a big searching for the right pony person though



:

Would seem to me the most ideal thing ( in a perfect world) would be to rotate the congress location from the East to NE or somewhere simular.

I have heard many say it is hard to get a contract with a location and keep the spot - I am sure that is somewhat the case however I would think (especially for new venues looking to grow and market themselves) that being able to book every other year for a couple of years might work.

I think that bottom line the only way to see what will work is to have all those saying I would go if it was more central (and yes I am one of those) put there money where there mouth is.

Move it for one year and see if attendence truly goes up enough meaning by the leaps and bounds like it would if all those on the yahoo groups and such talking about this and saying they would go really do.

If they all go great Congress might make a profit and would be a big show.. making more of a market for the ponies therefore everyone happy (or happier )

If they dont show up and dont put there money where there mouth is.. making it a HUGE congress bigger then the likes of one ever seen before (again by the numbers of people talking about it and thinking the board is holding out on them) then guess that would solve the issue... those that go all the time can then go back to what is convienent for them knowing they gave everyone the chance by moving it to make a difference.

Just my little opinion from someone who isnt in to ponies and just knows exactly what I want and am waiting for that right pony to come into our life and our barn. (and then of course to congress)


----------



## SweetOpal

> Move it for one year and see if attendence truly goes up enough meaning by the leaps and bounds like it would if all those on the yahoo groups and such talking about this and saying they would go really do.
> 
> If they all go great Congress might make a profit and would be a big show.. making more of a market for the ponies therefore everyone happy (or happier )
> 
> If they dont show up and dont put there money where there mouth is.. making it a HUGE congress bigger then the likes of one ever seen before (again by the numbers of people talking about it and thinking the board is holding out on them) then guess that would solve the issue... those that go all the time can then go back to what is convienent for them knowing they gave everyone the chance by moving it to make a difference.


That was the reason they moved it to St. Louis, and the attendance DIDN'T go up, not to mention it was a huge negative in the account for that show. The idea of the show is to cater to the most possible and hope that the rest come! And then the big idea is to make money while doing it. I will go wherever it is regardless of distance, like Lisa S, I would love to have some a/c in the bathrooms...


----------



## Lewella

I personally NEVER understood the move to St. Louis. I'd been to that facility for an Area IV show a couple of years before and was not impressed. It certainly wasn't much (if any) improvement over Gordyville as far as dirt and dust goes. It certainly wasn't worth the $20 per stall increase in stall fees (particularly since that was just what the club was paying and they weren't even making a few bucks off stall fees like they always had at Gordyville!). The huge early move in fee per stall kept some of the further away people away also and made others rethink their plans and reduce the number of animals they took to that Congress.

Lincoln has air conditioned bathrooms, air conditioned locker rooms, air conditioned arena, air conditioned offices, air conditioned concessions area, and the barns can even be air conditioned! :lol:


----------



## kaykay

as other posts state there is a lot more to consider then just the facility. I remember talking to leonard davenport at the congress before it moved to st louis. I told him then that was a huge mistake as st louis (the city) is so expensive to eat, stay at hotel, traffic is horrible etc. I do think all this played into st louis not doing well. I know it is one of the first congress shows we have missed in 5 years.

And I whole heartedly agree with Lisa. Will these people who want the show moved centrally really show up? Or will moving the show make even more people like Amber (who take 20 plus ponies) rethink how many to take while those that said they would start showing if it moved dont attend. That will equal even lower numbers.

As much as I would love to have it in ohio after looking at the facility I do believe it is even smaller then gordyville. I think it says it only has 390 stalls? Even with the low numbers at congress this year we had 400 something. I do NOT want this moved to a smaller facility even if its in my home state!

When I first started showing at Congress there were I believe 550 horses (right in there, this is when everyone started yelling it was too big for gordyville and i agree it was) it has steadily gone down since then. It needs a home!


----------



## Leeana

> Another point to consider is the dates of the World show and their close proximity to the Congress. The World show ends on Saturday, we return home on Sunday and have left for Congress on Tuesday.


That is the exact reason i didnt attend the World show this past season and i only had ONE pony to take to congress and was loaded with stuff and the World show is EVEN in my state! There was no way i could go to worlds for a week and then come home and in that short time frame recover (!) from worlds and then get ready for congress.

Just a thought, i plan to go to worlds and congress both next year bc i will just have to squeeze them both in. I cant imagine how hard that must have been on people this year that traveled from almost the other side of the country to worlds and then had to jump back and go to congress. I can only imagine the headache!




:

But of course, i dont think the dates for Worlds is decided until next spring though is it? Maybe its decided at convention as well, not sure, so it prob would be hard to plan dates for congress around the dates for world which arent out yet if a decision is going to be made next month.


----------



## ckmini

I'm just responding to combining Nationals and Congress thing. Honestly, I don't think this would ever work, trainers (and us too!) have limited trailer space regardless of the show.... also when and where would it be? I'm (hoping) my pony and I will go to Congress next year but with Nationals being so late in the year I don't even know if we can go



:


----------



## Lewella

kaykay said:


> As much as I would love to have it in ohio after looking at the facility I do believe it is even smaller then gordyville. I think it says it only has 390 stalls? Even with the low numbers at congress this year we had 400 something. I do NOT want this moved to a smaller facility even if its in my home state!


Wow, 390 stalls is small! Too small!

Lancaster Events Center currently has 650 and when the expansion is finished in early 2008 will have 1050 stalls. Plus, when we've rented Lancaster for local club shows we've only had to rent the parts of the facility we needed. So if we only needed 250 stalls we only had to rent one pavillion. So if Congress only needed 650 stalls and not the other barn I'm guessing we would not be required to rent that extra 400 stalls. (We've had years at Lancaster where we held a pony and mini show in one barn and the Appaloosa people hed a show in the other barn - great cross promotion!)

I've heard from a lot of West Coast people, including West Coast trainers, who have not wanted to put their ponies through the stress of a 3 day trip to Gordyville, who would attend Congress if it were held in the Central US. I've also heard from several Texas people who would also bring ponies or more ponies than they have in the past to Gordyville.

I think the first year you would see a small slump in the numbers from the eastern US but that the increased number from the western US would outweigh the slump. I know personally that in recent years many of my sales have been to Colorado and points west as have the sales of several other breeders. The pony population out there is growing by leaps and bounds!

Lewella


----------



## Erica

> The new facility will be about 21 hrs for me. I more than likely will not be able to do it. I have spoken to a few friends over here that were going to get into the ponies and we are all gun shy to find out where the Congress is going to be held before we pursue and more purchases. All the pony shows are 7 plus hrs to go to as of now. Wish there were more around here then I would not be so worried!
> I know some one some where will have to drive!!!! Can not please everyone
> 
> Alison


I just had to laugh (to myself) as 7hrs is nothing to some of us is some parts of the country (even in a well populated horse area) to get to AMHA/AMHR/ASPC shows.......I consider 7 hours "normal" for any rated show I go to. I have a couple that are 6 and some that are 10, but that's about as close as it gets. Well other than the new one that just got started in Arkansas.

Some states don't realize how good they have it only traveling an hour to all the qualifing shows.......but then in return usually do have a longer haul to the National shows.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

July is usually a pretty busy month with us showing both ASPC & AMHR rated shows, and we go to a AMHR show the middle of the month on a weekend, then a week off, then traveling off to Worlds being there the whole week, then come home for 2 days and then leaving for Congress for almost week, not much time for resting at home, getting caught up with the farm and its just unpacking and repack and leave again with different horses. We are usually off from work for 2 weeks for those particular shows, that consist of the Ohio Worlds and Shetland Congress and then home most of August, then headed out to Nationals in September for two weeks driving roughly 20 hours, no big deal there with driving the distance, with Scott being a truck driver by profession and it really doesn't bother him doing ALL of the driving to the shows. We only have the problem of getting time off on vacation away from our day jobs with only 4 weeks vacation, so we have to plan our shows according to days off no matter what location that the Congress show ends up, where ever they decide we will have to decide what we will do because it wouldn't pay us to travel with two or three shetlands to Congress long distance and give up the trip to Nationals with showing six miniatures. We had purchased a few shetlands last year but just recently sold off most of them.

We are pretty lucky that there are a few AMHR shows locally, but there is not too many ASPC shows around yet, hopefully some of these shows will combine with offering both ASPC & AMHR classes.

We are working on a new equine facility to be built locally here and we are both involved being on the steering committee with being hopeful ... in a few years we might be able to have a ASPC/AMHR rated indoor show here close to the Pittsburgh area for people to participate.

Sorry for the long post...whatever they do decide in location for Congress there always be people that will be unsatisfied in the decision. Profit is a big deciding factor from seeing of all what is involved in putting a show together and being run smoothly.


----------



## SweetOpal

I am with you on this one Erica, we drive 10+ hours to the 3 LOCAL pony shows that we go to, one is 20 hours and yes that is closer than Congress or Nationals. Last year we started our own club and actually had one show with amhr/aspc/aspr, it was nice but alot of work, I would honestly drive 18 hours to show than do another one, however we had a decent turn out for the first one and we are planning 2 more, which really doesn't help me since I am putting on the shows, so still not getting to show at them. When I bought the ponies, I knew I would have to drive unspeakable amounts, and I wasn't lucky enough to drive home from world to go back to Congress, we laid over and paid for overnight stabling. We were gone for almost 3 weeks for those 2 shows. Glad we have a L/Q trailer!


----------



## dmk

I have to agree here with the ones who have noted that 7 hours is nothing. Live in Texas and you drive 7 hours to the Dairy Queen :bgrin

My ponies were on the trailer for 18 hours on the ride to Congress in 2007. It was a pretty slow drive and obstacles in the way, but still a ways. We would never be able to COME HOME if we went to the World show which we have never done, but would like to try once.

It is closer for me to Lincoln, but still over 14 hours away, so I'm not proposing something that is going to save me much money or time in the long run. That is with a good tail wind pushing the speedometer. But I do know it is a nice facility. Hey I know you all come to Glen Rose - I don't know the number of stalls, but we can do the tents and it has all concrete. :aktion033: :aktion033:

I'm sorry but when I got to St. Louis I thought to myself . . . yuck. I've heard there were quite a few who liked it, but I wasn't one. :new_shocked: And the loss of revenue was because of the high fees charged by the facility I guess - is that correct? I don't think Lincoln will be too expensive. As Lewella has pointed out the Area VI shows don't have huge numbers and they put on 4 judge shows. If they still make money they must have fairly reasonable facility rates. I just think that we have to start thinking outside the box. With the numbers of increased entries in the pony shows I believe the answer is there - we've got to find it.


----------



## Fire N Ice

We've never taken our ponies to Congress, but if it were in Lincoln, I'm sure we'd make the trip. We'd be showing at least four ponies in several different classes, both halter and performance.



:

Besides, if Leah says it's a nice facility, I'm all for it!

Sue Baskin

Rosa Roca Training Stable

Newalla, OK


----------

